# Reporting spammers and pirate links



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I've noticed recently , including just a few minutes ago, spammers posting links to pirate sites.

I used to report these using the report post button, but the slammers are now posting no content in the post, just the title, and the report post button doesn't appear anywhere. 

Can we have a spam button that does a quick report for these things? Or even a button on the posters profile page to report him as a spammer as they tend to post the sane messages across a bunch of the sections,?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Could you post a reply to the thread and then report the thread via your reply?


----------

